
Lessons from Five Years in Mobile News Apps: #1 Don’t Have a News App - cpeterso
https://medium.com/swlh/lessons-from-five-years-in-mobile-news-apps-1-don-t-have-a-news-app-c46939195389
======
grey-area
Really interesting, and probably applicable to other categories of app as
well. For small companies the cost of apps on several platforms can be
prohibitive, and the benefits questionable if your content is already free.

~~~
fishanz
True, although using Cordova to wrap a good mobile site isn't too cost
prohibitive. It seems a lot of small companies approach having an app as a
marketing tool though. Not having an app is kinda like not having a website in
1999.

